# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone VDSL -VOIP issue -ONENET

## amoushou

Καλησπέρα σας
Υποστηρίζω μια εταιρία που έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα με την Vodafone. Όταν άλλαξε από CYTA σε Vodafone,και από adsl σε vdsl 100/10 , άλλαξε το modem (μετά από πολλές δοκιμές) κατέληξε σε aethra.
Τα προβλήματα φάνηκαν από την πρώτη στιγμή μιας και κανένα modem (κανενός παρόχου) δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί σε routing όπως επιμένουν αδιάλλακτα ούτε μικρά έως μέτρια δίκτυα , πόσο μάλλον αν προσθέσεις 6 απομακρυσμένους υπάλληλους (COVID) και 7 IPsec VPN.
Το Modem τους έκανε τουλάχιστον 100 κολλήματα την ημέρα σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατον να δουλέψουν απομακρυσμένα οι χρήστες .Κοβόταν η τηλεφωνία ……
Αλλεπάλληλα τηλέφωνα και προτροπή για να γυρίσουμε το modem σε bridge mode η απάντηση ήταν εκτός των άλλων ότι φταίει το δίκτυο μας και δεν κάνουν bridge.
Μεταφέρθηκε το modem στην είσοδο του κτηρίου. Το πρόβλημα συνεχίστηκε.
Λάβαμε δραστικά μέτρα γιατί η κατάσταση είχε φτάσει στο απροχώρητο.
Μπήκε ένα Speed port(OTE) modem σε bridge mode ,2 vlan bridged 835 για internet και 837 για VOIP.
Cisco switch  PFSENCE για internet και όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Για τηλεφωνία χρησιμοποιούμε ένα Issabel.
Μια εβδομάδα ούτε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στο Internet . Το Θέμα είναι με το VOIP το οποίο φαίνεται να μην έρχεται στο vlan 837. Πριν τις αλλαγές το Issabel έκανε sip trunk με το aethra.
Δοκίμασα να βάλω το ΕΤΗ-WAN του aethra στο (vlan 837 – bind port του speedport) αλλά τζίφος.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι πρέπει κάποιος από Vodafone να μπει στο aethra και να το ορίσει αντί του vdsl.
Δοκίμασα επίσης και τα vlan 836,838 αλλά τίποτα.
Ο πελάτης μου λέει ότι έχει ONENET .
Καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## netblues

Το onenet δεν εχει αναφερθει πως περναει τη φωνη. 
Αν ειναι voip θα χρειασθεις και κωδικους, που πιθανοτατα ειναι διαφορετικοι απο το sip trunk που ειχες μεχρι τωρα

Γενικως, χλωμο.

Πρακτικα κρατα αυτη τη γραμμη μονο για φωνη και υποβιβασε και την ταχυτητα σε adsl, και βαλε μια vdsl να κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

----------


## TearDrop

Με την εξυπηρέτηση έχετε μιλήσει? Εχω την εντύπωση οτι το Onenet υποστηρίζει Sip trunk.

----------


## amoushou

Λίγο δύσκολο (λόγω κόστους και τιμής),Η σύνδεση είναι static με 3 τηλεφωνικά νούμερα.

- - - Updated - - -

Μιλάμε επί πολλές εβδομάδες όταν μπορούμε να τους βρούμε.Αυτή την στιγμή περιμένουμε να μας καλέσουν εδώ και μια εβδομάδα παρά την καθημερινή μας ενόχληση σε αυτούς.

----------


## netblues

Δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη γιατι δεν μπορουν να το κανουν με τον εξοπλισμο που δινουν
Οι σκετες vdsl ακομα και με static (αν την χρειαζεσαι) ειναι φτηνες.
Μια απλη adsl για τα 3 νουμερα και sip trunk τοπικο για τη φωνη.
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι χασιμο χρονου.

----------


## griniaris

> Δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη γιατι δεν μπορουν να το κανουν με τον εξοπλισμο που δινουν
> *Οι σκετες vdsl ακομα και με static (αν την χρειαζεσαι) ειναι φτηνες.
> Μια απλη adsl για τα 3 νουμερα και sip trunk τοπικο για τη φωνη.*
> Ολα τα αλλα ειναι χασιμο χρονου.


Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτη τη λυση. 

Ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για επαγγελματικη γραμμη, το να τσιγγουνευεσαι τα 30€ / μηνα  για μενα ειναι απαραδεκτο. 
Επισης μπορεις να βρεις και 12μηνα συμβολαια  επαγγελματικα.  μεχρι να τελειωσει η καραντινα.

----------


## ditheo

Στα one net o sip server είναι ο ims.vodafone.gr και όχι ο ngn.hol.net και επίσης χρειάζεσαι του κωδικούς που δεν μπορείς να  τους πάρεις από aethra.

Bridge δεν κάνουν πια. Ζητά ppoe passthrough που το κάνουν αν το ζητήσεις ευγενικά...

----------

